# What causes a pf handle to lock on?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought a mint Classic today, 2001 mark. Poppd in a blind basket with puly caff ad pressed the button. All was well. On the next cycle, nothing was vented out and the handle, under pressure locked in place. I knocked the steam on and vented that, then tried to pull more water through and it vented under serious pressure into the drip tray. Another couple of cycles then all seemed well.

Any ideas?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sticky solenoid?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

i do not know but the pf was locked on solid. The blind filter is quite shallow, no idea if that makes a difference


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If the solenoid hasn't opened all the water pressure will be forcing the PF tighter causing the locking ??

Ian


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Try giving it a good descale


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds like dfk was giving it a good descale - sometimes descaling can cause the solenoid to block.


----------

